

Go 1 Release Candidate 2 - NSMeta
https://groups.google.com/d/topic/golang-nuts/s9roEwj-ZU0/discussion

======
magnusgraviti
In case someone will start to learn Go reading this article open
<http://weekly.golang.org>

I had to figure it out on IRC chat as "go get" to install gotour and other
packages is only available in Go weekly builds.

